# Aruba - infant car seat needed in taxi?



## ajlm33

We are heading back to the Surf Club in August and can't wait! :whoopie: This time around we are taking family with us including our 16 month old grand-daughter.

Does Aruba require car seats (I hope so) for infants in taxis? If so, how do we request one for the taxi trip from the airport to the resort? Is it provided by the individual taxi driver or maybe by the airport transportation desk?

I know that if we rent a car, we will need one so I figure the car rental company will handle that part of the reservation. We don't want to have to take one on the plane if at all possible because of the expense, but will have to if we have no other choice.

Your experiences and knowledge would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## DeniseM

You will have to provide the car seat.  You don't want to even consider not using one.  Automobile accidents are the #1 cause of death in children.


----------



## ajlm33

DeniseM said:


> You will have to provide the car seat.  You don't want to even consider not using one.  Automobile accidents are the #1 cause of death in children.



Hi Denise,

Thanks for the quick response. I would never consider not having a car seat for the baby so my question was poorly worded.  

My question should be been if taxis have infant car seats available when hired or if one could be rented at the airport transportation desk or maybe at a car rental agency without renting a car? If this is not an option, we will be bringing our own. Thanks again.


----------



## Whirl

ajlm33 said:


> We are heading back to the Surf Club in August and can't wait! :whoopie: This time around we are taking family with us including our 16 month old grand-daughter.
> 
> Does Aruba require car seats (I hope so) for infants in taxis? If so, how do we request one for the taxi trip from the airport to the resort? Is it provided by the individual taxi driver or maybe by the airport transportation desk?
> 
> I know that if we rent a car, we will need one so I figure the car rental company will handle that part of the reservation. We don't want to have to take one on the plane if at all possible because of the expense, but will have to if we have no other choice.
> 
> Your experiences and knowledge would be greatly appreciated !



There is no expense to taking a car seat. They are not considered baggage by most airlines.  Now it is admittedly a bit of a hassle and we do it for  three, but well worth it to have your own safe and clean seats. 

We rented a seat in Aruba when our daughter was 9 months old. After that I 
1) never traveled without her having her own seat again and 2) the seat was old, filthy and did not meat any US specs. It has a bar/tray in the front, was difficult to properly secure and was all around unacceptable, but it was all they had. We suffered through it, but I learned a good lesson after that. 

Just my experience, but I would rethink that plan, if possible. A wiggly 16 month old will likely be much easier to manage in their own familiar car seat for which they already understand the rules.


----------



## Luanne

Whirl said:


> There is no expense to taking a car seat. They are not considered baggage by most airlines.  Now it is admittedly a bit of a hassle and we do it for  three, but well worth it to have your own safe and clean seats.



I agree.  It will cost you more to rent the car seats when you get there.  We rented once (maybe more) on trips to Hawaii.  As the previous poster said the rental car seat was pretty disgusting, and also very expensive.  This was a rental through the car rental agency.  It would almost have been less expensive to buy another car seat when we got there.


----------



## RedDogSD

I bet you did not know that many States in our country do not legally require Car Seats in Taxi's, Limos and other professionally driven vehicles.  I do not agree with the laws, but not my job to change them. 

Here is New Yorks:

In the New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission , it states

Drivers of yellow medallion taxicabs and for-hire vehicles and their passengers, are exempt from laws regarding car seats and seatbelts.  Keep in mind, the TLC encourages everyone in the vehicle to buckle their seatbelts while riding in a cab.  There are no Taxi and Limousine Commission rules regarding this, as it is a State exemption. Passengers with children are encouraged to bring their own car seats, which the drivers must allow passengers to install.
*NOTE - Children under the age of seven are permitted to sit on an adult’s lap. 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/passenger/faq_pass.shtml


Other states laws basically have an exemption for School Buses, Taxi's and Public Transportation.


----------



## brigechols

Contact the Surf Club and ask whether any local taxi company or limousine service offers car seats. 

You can also check to see whether there is a local company that rents baby gear.  www.familytravelforum.com is a good resource.


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1

If you can, bring your own... I've seen how they are stored even the back rooms of the car rental agencies. I would not trust them for anything. The airlines have some rules about putting them directly on the planes with you and many of them don't charge for car seats or strollers for that matter. If you plan to have the child in the seat next to you can have them actually sitting in their car seat, but you have to look in the car seat to see if it's FAA approved, today many of them are. Just something to think about, but definately do what you can to bring your own.


----------



## ilene13

*car seat*

There is a car seat made that has a pull up handle and works as a stroller also.  It is about $250 and a well spent expense.  My kids use it constantly when they travel with our grandson.  It also works on the airplane.


----------



## jackie

email   bullytaxi79@hotmail.com He will help you.  He is the best driver and 
his family works  together.  My family uses them very time we go to Aruba.
He has a car seat.  He also has a large van for all your bags. He will be at the airport waiting for you.


----------

